# Mutombo bought out by Nets.



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Possible destinations?

The Knicks wanted him, but Layden decided he wouldn't be worth his contract. Well, the contract is gone, and the knicks STILL need a center. He won't command much more than the MLE, or even half of the MLE, which the Knicks should have. Unlike the Nets, the Knicks aren't an uptempo team, so Mutombo won't bog down the offense, and the Knicks badly need interior defense.

The Raptors are also a possibility, but not with Antonio Davis still on the roster. The Raptors are trying to slash payroll, not add.

Same with the Blazers. They're trying to slash payroll, although they can probably use him more than the Raptors.

How about Dallas? Cuban would certainly want his defense and rebounding, but would Mutombo bog down the uptempo offense like he did in NJ?

Those are really the only candidates... I think starting is important to Mutombo, and NY is the team that can offer that most to him. He also fits the description of "good character guy" (meaning Layden would want him) and being in the NY spotlight would also help his charities (Mutombo donates ALOT of money to Africa).


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

I like a short term signing of Mutumbo. He can platoon the center position with Kurt Thomas. Thomas can see some minutes a PF while McDyess is out early in the season. It would be a nice pick-up for the right pice. Mutumbo wont be on the floor for 30 minutes a night but he is still a defensive presesnce in the middle that they desperately need.


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

Imagine, the :naughty: being waived at the MSG... That would be a nice change from the whole Utah vibe layden brought with him...


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I'd rather see the rookies get as much Playing time as possible. I'd like to stay out of the playoffs one more year, so we get a good pick in the upcoming deep draft.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> I'd rather see the rookies get as much Playing time as possible. I'd like to stay out of the playoffs one more year, so we get a good pick in the upcoming deep draft.


If the Knicks have Mutombo, and McDyess is really healthy, not only are the Knicks a playoff team, but they are bonafide contenders in the east.

There is too much talent on this team to get a good draft choice. It's a veteran team with unmovable contracts. With Houston, Anderson, Eisley, Weatherspoon, Van Horn, etc signed to long term deals, there really isn't hope for a good lottery pick, for at least 3 years.

Besides, ever think that playoff experience will be GOOD for the rookies? They will likely be contributors, postseason or not. When those contracts for all those vets are up in 3 years, Sweetney and Lampe will already know how to win. Even if they don't get many playoff minutes as rookies, sitting on the bench as a rookie in the playoffs is better than not being in the playoffs at all. I mean, the playoffs never hurt young guys like Duncan, Parker, Shaq, Penny, Cassell, Amare, Jefferson, Martin, Randolph, Gooden, etc.


----------



## hatnlvr (Aug 14, 2003)

If Layden can actually sign Mutombo (which I don't think he can, I expect Deke to sign with a playoff team) but if he could pull it off it would significantly improve our roster.

We would be able to move KT back to the 4 and if Dice returns KT would be the perfect 6th man (as he was with LJ, Camby and Ewing on the squad). Not to mention if Lampe is going to play Center I would much rather him learn the position from Mutombo than jump shot happy KT.

Just my $.02 but I say sign him immediately and the boys can bang it out in practice.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

before he got waived,he said he likes NJ cause his family lives there now or something.....so the knicks have a real good chance to get him. he already said the knicks are in the running for him.


----------



## GONYK (Aug 14, 2002)

this is out of the daily news 


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/story/123925p-111256c.html



> The Knicks are keenly interested in signing the 7-2 Mutombo after he is expected to clear waivers Wednesday. According to league sources, they may have already worked out an agreement with his agent, David Falk.





> But Mutombo, who took a buyout with the Nets on Saturday, will be waived today. That will pave the way for the Knicks to grab the shot-blocking specialist they have long-coveted, for part of the $4.9 million mid-level exception. One of the teams that was expected to make a major run for the 37-year old center — Dallas — has decided to take a pass. The Mavs think Mutombo is too slow for their up-tempo style.


Do you think we really have that legitimate of a shot to get him?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Definitely, for finanacial reasons.

Nobody wants to add Mutombo's 10 million. Mark Cuban was the biggest obstacle to NY, but he feels that Mutombo would bog down the offense like he did in NJ.

Philly is a possibility for Mutombo, but not really. The Sixers weren't interested in retaining Tyrone Hill's defense and rebounding, and he was a lot cheaper than 10 million. I doubt theres any real interest.

The Raptors wanted him via trade, but they won't sign him. Don't forget, they non-tendered Keon Clark last summer, so I doubt they're going to add Mutombos salary.

Mutombo carries more than 10 million with him. The Nets waived him because of the luxury tax. Teams don't want to hit the tax, which will more than likely happen next off season. Thats why the Mavs, Blazers, and Knicks are really the only feasible choices. The Mavs have backed off, and the Blazers are looking to shed salary. That leaves the Knicks, who are trying to make the 8th seed with an overpaid roster. Mutombo doesn't exactly hurt there, and he'd be a media darling in NY, and it doesn't hurt that he's also a center from Georgetown.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Deke on the Knicks makes sense to me. He was a poor fit on the Nets, but with the jumper-happy Knicks, he won't hurt the offense as much, although he won't help the Knicks' low-post O game much. 

On defense, he takes pressure off of Thomas to guard guys 50 punds heavier and 4 inches taller every night. And the Knicks badly need somebody by the bucket to clean up for all the weak D on the wings. A big problem with the Knicks last year was running out of juice in the 4th Qs - with Deke, they should be able to save some energy to finish games. 

Deke's Mt Mutombo days are behind him, but a veteran center with some post presence is better than no center. I'm not sure how much he could teach the young kids beyond some DoY post defensive skills. I can live with that, especially if Lampe's future is at the 5.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Where will Mutombo go?
By Chad Ford
NBA Insider 

This summer, we introduced you to Dikembe Mutombo the person. Now meet Dikembe Mutombo the player. He's 7-foot-2. Eighty-seven years old. The four-time Defensive Player of the Year has played 12 years in the NBA. Last season, he played only 24 games. It was the first time in his career that he played fewer than 74 games. It didn't take long for Nets officials to figure out why the Sixers were in such a hurry to trade Mutombo for anything the previous summer. 

Whispers that Mutombo was spent have been floating around the league for months. After the Nets landed Alonzo Mourning in July, the Nets started to get proactive about speeding up what looked like a long, long goodbye. 

Sometime today or Tuesday, the Nets are expected to announce that Mutombo, the guy who was supposed to help the team win a championship, will be bought out. Rod Thorn is going to pay Dikembe something in the neighborhood of $27 million NOT to help his team win a championship. 

Sometime around Thursday or Friday, once Mutombo clears waivers, a mob of teams (already setting up base camp at the foot of Mt. Mutombo) will begin a wild, wild race to reach the summit first. NBA teams need size. Mutombo could be 187 and teams would still make the effort as long as he stands in the middle, blocks some shots and waves that little finger at his terrified opponents. 

Who will win the race for Mutombo? Insider breaks down the top 
contenders. Remember, money still matters. Mutombo ate essentially $10 million in guaranteed money to get bought out. He and David Falk will be looking to recoup that money if they can. 

1. Toronto Raptors (cash available -- $3.3 million of the $4.9 mid 
level exception)

The upside: The Raptors are thought to be the front-runner. GM Glen Grunwald has been trying to acquire Mutombo via trade all summer. Right now, the team has only two stars, Vince Carter and Antonio Davis, and both of them break down on a regular basis. Adding Mutombo's presence in the middle would be huge to their shot at the playoffs.

The downside: Even with Mutombo, this team may not be a playoff team. Remember Hakeem Olajuwon? You can't rely on centers past their prime to be the X-factor on a team. Mutombo has a better shot at winning a championship somewhere else. 


2. New York Knicks (cash available -- $4 million of the $4.9 mid 
level exception)

The upside: The Knicks have been a big man away from contending ever since Patrick Ewing started his decline. Scott Layden has flirted with trading for Mutombo the last several years. If he could pick him up for cheap, it seems like a slam dunk. The move would give the team more flexibility to trade someone like Kurt Thomas, assuming that Antonio McDyess comes back and is healthy.

The downside: Even with Mutombo, are the Knicks really a contender? In the East, anything is possible, but if Mutombo's dead set on winning a championship, he's got better possibilities elsewhere. 


3. Portland Trail Blazers (cash available -- full $4.9 million mid 
level exception)

The upside: With the loss of Arvydas Sabonis this summer, the Blazers are desperate for some size in the middle. They too flirted with trading for Mutombo, but were reluctant to take on the remaining two years, $37 million left on his deal. If Mutombo is truly healthy, the Blazers will, once again, be loaded with talent 1-5.

The downside: It's the Blazers. Mutombo, one of the nicest guys in the league, probably doesn't need the grief. Given the amount of talent in the West, Mutombo's still looking at a potential sixth seed in the playoffs (and a first-round ouster) even if everything does come together in Portland. 


4. Dallas Mavericks (cash available -- $4.5 million of the $4.9 mid 
level exception)

The upside: Dallas is a team on the verge of winning a championship. Its one weakness is in the middle. The Mavs need a tough shot blocker and rebounder. Mark Cuban flirted with Zo this summer. It seems like Mutombo wouldn't be a bad consolation prize.

The downside: It's tough to think of one. Mark Cuban would pay him and he'd have a great shot at a title. 


5. Phoenix Suns (cash available -- full $4.9 mid level exception)

The upside: The Suns had everyone scratching their heads when they gave away starting center Jake Tsakalidis just to clear a little cap room. Maybe they had something else up their sleeve. The team has flirted with Mutombo for years, and he would give the Suns that defensive inside presence they've always lacked. The Suns would be right in the mix with Mutombo on board

The downside: Phoenix has been trying to clear cap space. Making a move like this would cost the Suns some major cash via the luxury tax. Given that, they're a young team; do they really want to make this kind of move? 


6. Philadelphia 76ers (cash available -- full $4.9 mid level 
exception)

The upside: The Sixers were anxious to dump Mutombo last summer. Now they appear interested in re-acquiring him. Maybe it's because the current plan has them starting Derrick Coleman in the middle. With top teams like New Jersey, Detroit and New Orleans sporting big front lines, they need the size.

The downside: Will Mutombo really want to return after the Sixers 
dumped him? The answer may be yes. His family still lives in Philly. 


7. Indiana Pacers (cash available -- full $4.9 mid level exception)

The upside: The team lost Brad Miller this summer and looks a little thin up front. The Pacers have high hopes for Scot Pollard, but a healthy Mutombo would be an upgrade.

The downside: The team is right on the edge of the luxury tax and doesn't want to pay it. Mutombo would push the Pacers over, making it unlikely that they'll sign him. 

8. Denver Nuggets (cash available -- roughly $8 million under the cap)

The upside: It would be a nice homecoming. Mutombo is a hero in 
Denver and the team just happens to need help in the middle. Kiki Vandeweghe is nostalgic and Mutombo could help win the hearts of a disenfranchised fan base.

The downside: Mutombo would have to kiss an NBA title goodbye. The Nuggets would be better with Mutombo, but they wouldn't be contenders. 

Other teams like Memphis, Orlando, San Antonio and Miami would be in the mix if they had any money left. Their lack of cap space or a mid-level exception will probably kill their chances of landing Mutombo.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> .6. Philadelphia 76ers (cash available -- full $4.9 mid level
> exception)
> 
> The upside: The Sixers were anxious to dump Mutombo last summer. Now they appear interested in re-acquiring him. Maybe it's because the current plan has them starting Derrick Coleman in the middle. With top teams like New Jersey, Detroit and New Orleans sporting big front lines, they need the size.
> ...


I think Philly would like to add some size to their roster, since Mark Jackson is still bothered by some aches.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> I think Philly would like to add some size to their roster, since Mark Jackson is still bothered by some aches.


Tyrone Hill is still available...


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Tyrone Hill is still available...


He isnt 7'2


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Mutombo would really help out the Knicks...

C: Mutombo...Doleac
PF: Thomas...Sweetney
SF: Van Horn...Weatherspoon
SG: Houston...Anderson
PG: Eisley...Williams/Ward

I hear that McDyess could come back during the season, but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> He isnt 7'2


And he isn't 10 million plus tax. I find it hard to believe they'd dish out that much cash to Dikembe if they can't dish out far less to Hill. Mutombo isn't that much of an upgrade, but he commands a much higher price tag.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> And he isn't 10 million plus tax. I find it hard to believe they'd dish out that much cash to Dikembe if they can't dish out far less to Hill. Mutombo isn't that much of an upgrade, but he commands a much higher price tag.


I dont think he would get that much from Philly anyways.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Philly offered him the veteran minimum, which Mutombo has rejected (Tyrone Hill also rejected the same thing, I believe). The GM of the Sixers said they're hopeful they can work something out with Mutombo, but if he were a betting man, Mutombo will be going north of Philly. 

Which indicates that the Knicks and Raptors are likely his only possible destinations, unless Dallas does a 180 turn on their stance.

The Knicks are said to be offering 2 or more years. A 3 year contract would make Mutombo a player til he's 40.

I don't get how the deal financially works for Toronto.
1. They non-tendered Keon Clark 2 years ago, who would have been a much better option than Mutombo at a similar price.
2. You'd think they'd have learned not to toss all their hopes on an aging center. Hakeem anyone?


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Link 



> Former New Jersey Nets center Dikembe Mutombo appears headed to the New York Knicks.
> 
> Mutombo, a four-time defensive player of the year who played for the Philadelphia 76ers before joining the Nets last season, appears unlikely to return to Philadelphia.
> 
> "It will play itself out in the next couple of days," Sixers general manager Billy King told The Philadelphia Inquirer on Monday. "If I were a betting man, I think he'll wind up north of Philadelphia."


Just the link from the poster above.


----------

